# Hey! Where's My Thanks Button....



## Leesh (Feb 9, 2010)

Dimopulous, Somebody, I don't seem to have a Thanks Button, is there something wrong?


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Feb 9, 2010)

It feels so awkward without a thanks button. Now I have to quote the posts I find useful.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Feb 9, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## carib_n_curly (Feb 9, 2010)

*i thought it was only me*


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought it was just my PC !


----------



## Toy (Feb 9, 2010)

Dang its gone again.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Feb 9, 2010)

The thanks button been gone since this morning (when I noticed). The archives are acting funny and the LHCF girls up top are missing. I think they are doing something to the site today?


----------



## Leesh (Feb 9, 2010)

Phew! I thought it was just Me, Ok, I guess We have to way for the Site Maintenance to reply.......

DIMOPOLOUS!!! WHERE ARE YOUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have mine either and I'm gonna need it back pretty please.


----------



## Leesh (Feb 9, 2010)

boingboing said:


> The thanks button been gone since this morning (when I noticed). The archives are acting funny and the LHCF girls up top are missing. I think they are doing something to the site today?


 
Ok, Thanks for making Me aware of that, lol, I did'nt even notice Our Girls were missing! Wow!


----------



## lilanie (Feb 9, 2010)

I was wondering as well - thought my account was restricted in some way...


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 9, 2010)

The blogs and chat room are gone, too.  They've gotta be doing something. 

 I hope so, cuz I need my thanks button back.


----------



## lilanie (Feb 9, 2010)

boingboing said:


> The thanks button been gone since this morning (when I noticed). The archives are acting funny and the LHCF girls up top are missing. I think they are doing something to the site today?


 

Awwww, thanks for pointing that out... I didnt notice earlier because i was on my bb...


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 9, 2010)

^^^ Not so I have been playing the "would you hit it game today" and my thanks button has been there.

I think its a recent thing.


----------



## Cheekychica (Feb 9, 2010)

^^^^Co-signing that because I just got back from work and when I left everything was fine. I feel like I'm in Bizarro world. Me no likey....


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 9, 2010)

HMMMMMMM?????


----------



## Leesh (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats crazy how I want to Thank all of Yall, but I can't or I would not have started this thread, lolllll, I feel totally restricted, like dang what do I do, when I agree or just show My appreciation for the replies. Boy! I hope this won't be like this for long, these threads are gonna have 1,000 pages of quoted replies, just to Thank folks! come on now! Pleaseeee!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Feb 9, 2010)

Leesh said:


> Thats crazy how I want to Thank all of Yall, but I can't or I would not have started this thread, lolllll, I feel totally restricted, like dang what do I do, when I agree or just show My appreciation for the replies. Boy! I hope this won't be like this for long, these threads are gonna have 1,000 pages of quoted replies, just to Thank folks! come on now! Pleaseeee!


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 9, 2010)

Ms. Feliz said:


>



 

I laugh a little in my heart errytime I see this. 

Thank *you*.


----------



## Leesh (Feb 9, 2010)

That is Adorable!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing........hope it comes back!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 9, 2010)

I just noticed. I noticed earlier but I thought my PC was acting up, then I came right over here and lo and behold I'm not the only one.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet lawdy please hurry up and bring the thanks button back!!!
I can't function properly on here without it
I keep scrolling over looking for it.

Quoting posts is sooooo last millenium!!!lol!!

I never realized how vital the thanks button has been to my lhcf experience!! It's not the same without it!


----------



## imaccami (Feb 10, 2010)

I want my thanks button back!! Hopefully it's just site maintenance. I love that we can't function without the ability to be polite and thank each other. Awww.

I really do miss the thanks button, I hope we get it back.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 10, 2010)

I feel so uncomfortable. 
It's like the Twilight Zone. But the LHCF version. ;_;


----------



## momi (Feb 10, 2010)

I know... I'm kind of lost without it.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought it was just my computer! I closed the browser, cleared my cookies, logged out and everything! I cant see the archives and search box, the ladies up top or the thanks button...whoo, at least we all know it's a general thing happening.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Feb 10, 2010)

UMMM MODS?? THANKS BUT-TON??? I almost hit the "blog this post" icon like a million times already.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 10, 2010)

You don't know what you have till it's gone. I've been reaching for the thanks button out of reflex!


----------



## mz tracy 25 (Feb 10, 2010)

The "Search" option is gone too.


----------



## NappyMD (Feb 10, 2010)

.  I wanted to thank you all but I can't!  I was thanking people earlier - I don't understand.


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the intersites are imploding.  I just spend HOURS trying to get my connection back.  I actually had to go into work today.  Now my thanks button is gone and everyone's info looks so...off.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 10, 2010)

boingboing said:


> The thanks button been gone since this morning (when I noticed). The archives are acting funny and the LHCF girls up top are missing. I think they are doing something to the site today?


 
Wow I hardly noticed that the girls were gone!


----------



## LongTimeComing (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad yall brought this up, because I thought it was just me too. The page looks funny without that button...


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 10, 2010)

Probably some update going on. The button is hopefully back later today.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 10, 2010)

I really do need my Thank you button back as I am a 
Thank-Youaholic . Just in reading this thread I had the urge to give out some Thank You's.


----------



## QT (Feb 10, 2010)

Noone puts babe in the corner  

We all must be on punishment


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 10, 2010)

Aww come on ladies, toughen up!! We didn't have the "thanks" button before and now that we have had it, we miss it


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 10, 2010)

but it's not just the thanks button. I'm getting email notifications for my subscribed threads. When I follow the link, I either get really old threads or the thread is nonexistent. I'm not going to use these links until they get straightened out.


----------



## Lucie (Feb 10, 2010)

The THANK YOU button was my BFF on LHCF, and now she is gone with not a word. Someone give me the strength. I hated her so bad at first and didn't use her for almost a year. And now she is gone away. The mods giveth and the mods taketh away. Why not me mods? WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY?


----------



## Princess4real (Feb 10, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Probably some update going on. The button is hopefully back later today.


 
Somebody better add 50,000 "thanks" to my total, when they give it back to us!!! I know I would have received 50,000 by now!   Helloooooo, are any mods listening to me?


----------



## mscocoface (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys are hysterical this morning. Remind me to thank you for the laughs when the button comes back!


----------



## Princess4real (Feb 10, 2010)

mscocoface said:


> You guys are hysterical this morning. Remind me to thank you for the laughs when the button comes back!


----------



## Princess4real (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## clever (Feb 10, 2010)

Its back now


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 10, 2010)

ITS BAAAAAAACCCCCCCCKKKKKK !!! 

ETA:  where are the blogs???


----------



## awhyley (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks is back!!!

ETA: Someone already beat me to it!


----------



## Leesh (Feb 10, 2010)

Phew! Its back now, Boy I don't ever want to go thru that again! That was the worst!


----------



## Princess4real (Feb 10, 2010)

Leesh said:


> Phew! Its back now, Boy I don't ever want to go thru that again! That was the worst!




Now I see how a crackhead feels!


----------



## Leesh (Feb 10, 2010)

Princess4real said:


> Now I see how a crackhead feels!


 
I just had to post real quick, cause that is funny as all H***!!!!!!


----------

